# Logo Programmierung Klingel



## Zeppelin (20 Juni 2011)

---------------------


----------



## rheumakay (20 Juni 2011)

auch hier mal wieder :

wir lösen keine kompletten Hausaufgaben
beschreibe wo es hakt
bzw. beschreibe , wie weit du gekommen bist


----------



## Zeppelin (20 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

das sind keine Hausaufgaben. Ich arbeite mich beruflich gerade in die LOGO ein habe aber bisher nicht ein bisschen damit zu tun gehabt. Habe eine ganze Reihe von Aufgaben bekommen und wollte diese eine die ich eingestellt habe nur als Leitfaden für die weiteren nutzen. Alle haben irgendwie mit Zeitsteuerungen zu tun.


----------



## thomass5 (20 Juni 2011)

Tips: selektiere dir die Bedingungen die du schon so schön aufgeschrieben hast, verknüpfe sie mit und oder oder und dann lass es für 3s oder 5s klingeln.

Thomas


----------



## Zeppelin (20 Juni 2011)

Welche Bausteine soll ich dafür nehmen? Ich kenne mich mit der ganzen Materie nicht aus.


----------



## Verpolt (20 Juni 2011)

Zeppelin schrieb:


> Welche Bausteine soll ich dafür nehmen? Ich kenne mich mit der ganzen Materie nicht aus.



Ich würde mal bei den Basics anfangen:

http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...-logo/anwendungsbeispiele/Seiten/Default.aspx


----------



## Zeppelin (20 Juni 2011)

So ich sitze jetzt seit dem letzten Beitrag am Rechner und komme nicht großartig weiter. Könnte mir jemand, wenn schon nicht das gesamte fertige Programm den Anfang zukommen lassen bzw.hier einstellen?


----------



## Blockmove (20 Juni 2011)

Schau dir mal das Beispiel für die aussenbeleuchtung auf der Siemens-Seite an.
Da findest du z.B. Wochenschaltuhr und Zeiten. Das wär mal ein Anfang für dich.

Dieter


----------



## Zeppelin (20 Juni 2011)

Es geht doch schon so los, dass ich keine Ahnung hab wie ich die Betriebsbereitschaft der Anlage mit einem Start-Taster realisieren soll.


----------



## vierlagig (20 Juni 2011)

```
*
      +-----+
  I0 -+  &^ |
      |     |       +-----+
      +     +-------+ SR  |     Q0
      +-----+       |     |   +---+
                I1 -+     +---+ = |
      	            +-----+   +---+
```

I0 ist Start.
I1 ist Stop.
Q0 symbolisiert die Einschaltbereitschaft


----------



## Boxy (20 Juni 2011)

Gut das ich keine Logo Programmiere 

Aber wie wäre es sich einmal einen kleinen Ablaufplan bzw. Funktionsplan zu erstellen und die Funktionen oder deren Ablauf mit Wörter zu beschreiben?

Funktionsdiagram bzw. PAP solltet ihr schon mal gemacht haben.
Anhand der Zergliederung der Aufgabe und Beschreibung deren Funktionen, lässt sich gerade als Anfänger viel leichter Programmieren. Da ist es egal, ob man die Logo oder ne S7 programmiert, man hat dann sogar gleich ne Programmbeschreibung dabei 

Auch zeigt es dann, das man sich Gedanken darüber gemacht hat und man erhält bestimmt gerne eine Unterstützung wenn man irgendwo fest steckt ...


----------



## Zeppelin (20 Juni 2011)

Wie binde ich Q0 dann in den Rest mit ein? Ich verstehe auch nicht was das &-Glied vor dem SR Baustein soll? Wie gesagt für mich ist das alles neu!


----------



## thomass5 (20 Juni 2011)

Zeppelin schrieb:


> Wie binde ich Q0 dann in den Rest mit ein? Ich verstehe auch nicht was das &-Glied vor dem SR Baustein soll? Wie gesagt für mich ist das alles neu!



Dann benutz das Zeug was du vor dir hast und spiel einfach damit rum!!! 
Dabei lernst du am meisten.
(...)
Ansonsten verrat ich dir mal ein Geheimnis. Psst, es gibt die [F1]-Taste.
Thomas


----------



## Der Pfälzer (20 Juni 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Ansonsten verrat ich dir mal ein Geheimnis. Psst, es gibt die [F1]-Taste.



Och Manno,
das wollt ich doch für mich behalten


----------



## det (20 Juni 2011)

Hallo Zeppelin,
Du wirst wohl nicht drum herum kommen Dir das Handbuch einzuverleiben. Allein schon um zu klären wofür man das & und RS benutzt bzw. wie man das einsetzt. Basic's halt. Und mit ner Flasche Bier rutscht das auch ganz gut runter. Hier mal der Link zum Download für's Handbuch.

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo〈=de&objid=45164910&caller=view

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Zeppelin (20 Juni 2011)

Danke für den Tipp. Aber echt ein Unding, dass man sich als Neuling von Anderen verarschen lassen muss, als ob Sie die LOGO Götter sind.


----------



## Verpolt (20 Juni 2011)

Zeppelin schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Aber echt ein Unding, dass man sich als Neuling von Anderen verarschen lassen muss, als ob Sie die LOGO Götter sind.



Hey, immer locker bleiben..

Verarscht wirst du hier nicht!



> Könnte mir jemand, wenn schon nicht das gesamte fertige Programm den Anfang zukommen lassen bzw.hier einstellen?



Aber was erwartest du von uns hier?

Die Antworten können manchmal verwirren. Im Prinzip will dir hier jeder nur sagen --->OHNE Grundkentnisse wirds schwierig.

Poste dein (Teil)-Programm hier rein und stelle dazu deine Fragen.
Keiner löst dir die komplette Aufgabe. Aber Hilfe bekommst du bei deinen Fragen.


----------



## Zeppelin (20 Juni 2011)

Was soll ich den posten wenn ich noch nicht einmal weiß, womit ich anfangen soll? Also hilft es mir nicht weiter, wenn ihr immer wieder schreibt, dass ich mein Programm oder ein Teilprogramm posten soll.

Und solche Kommentare wie von den anderen Spaßvögeln, das muss ja nun wirklich nicht sein....


----------



## Der Pfälzer (20 Juni 2011)

Zeppelin schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Aber echt ein Unding, dass man sich als Neuling von Anderen verarschen lassen muss, als ob Sie die LOGO Götter sind.



Nein Zeppelin, verarschen will dich hier keiner.

Es ist halt das leidige Thema, mal nach der F1-Hilfe (selbst) zu schauen.

Ich bin auch kein Gott, schon garnicht Logo!

Schau dir die Grunglagen (Logo, Logische Gatter, was weis ich..., je nach Wissensstand ) an und probiere einfach aus.
Wenn dann konkrete Fragen auftauchen, wird dir hier sicher geholfen.

Ansonsten: Willkommen im Forum

Gruß Roland


----------



## Verpolt (20 Juni 2011)

Ach Zeppelin.....

In meinem Beitrag #6 ist ein Link zu siemens.

Dort scrollst mal ein bisschen nach unten.

Da ist sogar ein Beispiel "Klingelanlagen für Schulen" dabei.

Das schaust dir genauer an. Änderst es auf deine Bedürfnisse ab. Holst dir ne gute Note (äh, war ja nicht für die Schule).

--->Verstehen musst DU es ja irgendwann

Also losgehts


----------



## Zeppelin (20 Juni 2011)

Wie kann ich dort dann zum Beispiel die Geschichte mit der Einschaltbereitschaft einbinden?


----------



## Verpolt (20 Juni 2011)

Zeppelin schrieb:


> Wie kann ich dort dann zum Beispiel die Geschichte mit der Einschaltbereitschaft einbinden?





vierlagig schrieb:


> ```
> *
> +-----+
> I0 -+  &^ |
> ...



Das & ist ein UND ,und sitzt vor dem S des SR-Gliedes (SetzeRücksetze)
Auf den R des SR kommt der Stop
Auf den Ausgang Q0 kommt dein Lämpchen

___________________________________-


----------



## Zeppelin (20 Juni 2011)

Du sagtest ja das ich mir das Programm von Siemens mit der Schulklingel anschauen soll wie soll ich dann dort die Geschichte mit der Einschaltbereitschaft dort einbinden?


----------



## Verpolt (20 Juni 2011)

Zeppelin schrieb:


> Du sagtest ja das ich mir das Programm von Siemens mit der Schulklingel anschauen soll wie soll ich dann dort die Geschichte mit der Einschaltbereitschaft dort einbinden?






> Die Betriebsbereitschaft der Anlage soll über einen Start-Taster *I0 *realisiert werden.
> 
> Mittels eines separaten Schalters *I1* soll es möglich sein die  Klingelzeichen manuell komplett abzuschalten (z.B. an Feiertagen und in  den Ferien).


Das ist ein Beispiel. Erst wenn Q0 (oder Merker oder.....) ein 1-signal liefert, darf deine Tröte schreien. Plus alle Bedingungen die gefordert sind


----------



## Zeppelin (20 Juni 2011)

Komm ich nicht drauf klar. Danke für eure Mühen aber ich versteh es einfach nicht.


----------



## vierlagig (20 Juni 2011)

Zeppelin schrieb:


> Komm ich nicht drauf klar. Danke für eure Mühen aber ich versteh es einfach nicht.



ich glaube der moment ist der richtige:



> Lerne was vernünftiges! Bäcker! Da kannste wenigstens auffressen was schief gegangen ist!


----------



## Zeppelin (20 Juni 2011)

Nun leider ist es dafür beruflich ein wenig zu spät. Also trotz allem danke für die Tipps. Allerdings kann ich sie wie gesagt leider nicht umsetzen.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Juni 2011)

Zeppelin schrieb:


> Nun leider ist es dafür beruflich ein wenig zu spät. Also trotz allem danke für die Tipps. Allerdings kann ich sie wie gesagt leider nicht umsetzen.



Welche Ausbildung hast du denn?
Das Grundkonzept von Logo ist doch wirklich simpel. Wenn dir Funktionsplan zu kompliziert ist, dann stell halt um auf Kontaktplan.
Der Kontaktplan-Editor ist sowieso besser als der FUP-Editor.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Zeppelin (20 Juni 2011)

Bin gelernter Elektroinstallateur. Deshalb war Logo und SPS für mich nie ein Thema. Und nun soll ich mich von jetzt auf gleich in so etwas einarbeiten, ohne vorher jemals damit gearbeitet zu haben.


----------



## mariob (20 Juni 2011)

Mensch Zeppelin,
jetzt mach mal halblang, von wegen ich versteh garnix, weißt Du wieviel Leute hier im Forum sind die am Anfang auch garnix verstanden haben?
Also,mal ein Tip von mir, wenn Du das komische Logo vor Dir hast, nimm z.B. ein RS Glied, den Ausgang auf einen Ausgang Deiner Wahl, die Eingänge ebenso, dann die Büchse in Run und gib mal ein Signal auf die Eingänge. Dann siehst Du was z.B. ein RS macht. Das kannst Du mit allen Funktionen so probieren, der Rest ist dann Phantasie oder wie Du schreibst göttlich.
Kriegst Du das Ding wenigstens in den Programmiermodus und dann wieder in Run?
So und nun Schluß mit dem Gejammer, anfangen, Fragen kriegen und stellen!

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Zeppelin (20 Juni 2011)

Ich hab ja nicht die Logo vor mir sondern die Programmiersoftware LogoSoftComfort.


----------



## vierlagig (20 Juni 2011)

du hast elektriker gelernt, du kannst also schaltpläne lesen und bis zu einem bestimmten grad auch erstellen.
erstelle den schaltplan für die aufgabe mit klassischen elementen... taster, zeitschaltuhr, schütze und relais.
drehe den plan um 90° nach links und male ihn in KOP in LogoSoftComfort ab


----------



## Zeppelin (20 Juni 2011)

Ich merke ja das ihr mir helfen wollt aber ich verstehe wie gesagt nur Bahnhof. Wenn ihr mir schon nicht die von mir gestellte Aufgabe bearbeiten wollt, könnt ihr mir dann vielleicht eine andere vergleichbare Schaltung erstellen, an der ich rumbasteln kann?


----------



## vierlagig (20 Juni 2011)

Zeppelin schrieb:


> Ich merke ja das ihr mir helfen wollt aber ich verstehe wie gesagt nur Bahnhof. Wenn ihr mir schon nicht die von mir gestellte Aufgabe bearbeiten wollt, könnt ihr mir dann vielleicht eine andere vergleichbare Schaltung erstellen, an der ich rumbasteln kann?



*ROFL*

und ich so: NÖ!


----------



## Zeppelin (20 Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## bike (20 Juni 2011)

Jetzt habe ich mir den kompletten Threat zweimal durchgelesen.
Und habe nichts verstanden 

Zeig uns bitte was du bisher programmiert hast.


bike

P.S:Wenn du eine Lösung fertig bekommen willst, schreib noch den Betrag den du ausgeben willst und dir wird ggF geholfen


----------



## Zeppelin (20 Juni 2011)

5€ würde ich ausgeben.


----------



## bike (20 Juni 2011)

Zeppelin schrieb:


> 5€ würde ich ausgeben.



Merkst du etwas?
Warum willst du angeblich etwas lernen und bist nicht bereit dafür auch etwas zu tun?


bike


P.S: Also es sind so ca zwei  Stunden Arbeit, das sind bei einem Stundenlohn von 85€ 170€ zuzüglich Mehrwertsteuer.


----------



## vierlagig (20 Juni 2011)

ey luftpumpe, ich verstehs nicht!
was hast du als elektriker denn überhaupt gelernt?!
kann doch nicht so schwer sein einen schaltplan zu malen - verdammte scheiße.


----------



## Zeppelin (20 Juni 2011)

Ihr seid Helden Jungs!
Danke für nichts....


----------



## mariob (20 Juni 2011)

Öhm vielagig,
nimm die arme Suppe mal nicht so ran, ich kenne einige Installtöre, die haben zeitlebens nur die Hilti in der Hand gehabt, Dosen eingesetzt, richtig dicke Kabel und wenn es kompliziert wurde war es eine Kreuzschaltung. So einem Umfeld zu entwachsen ist mit Sicherheit nicht leicht. Was hier ein wenig fehlt ist die Erkenntnis, das er beim nächsten Mal wieder jemand braucht, und wenn es der falsch macht crasht die Anlage, wer ist dann schuld, selbst wenn da nur 5 Euro den Besitzer gewechselt haben?
Insofern nochmal an den TE, jammern mag bei manchen funktionieren, das ist aber keine Methode durchs Leben zu kommen und wenn Du das begreifst wird aus dem Gejagten ein Jäger.

In diesem Sinne
Mario


----------



## det (20 Juni 2011)

Hallo Zeppelin,
hier nochmal eine kleine Starthilfe:

1. Logisches Denken einschalten. Im Web / Forum nach programmiergrundlagen suchen und lesen.

2. Logo Handbuch lesen, zu Nr. 1 steht da auch einiges. Und jede Funktion wird mit Text und Beispiel erklärt.

3. Die Logo Software hat einen wirklich guten Simulator eingaut. Damit kannst du dein Programm testen.

Hier ein kleines Programm als Denkanstoss.


Schaltplan1.pdf



Erklärung:
Wenn I1 gedrückt wird, Anlage ein, und zwar so lange bis I2 gedrückt wird.
Wenn Q1 an ist leuchtet deine Lampe Betriebsbereit. Wenn Q1 an ist und I3 gedrückt wird, startet der Impulsgenerator der im Sekundentakt Q2 an und ausschaltet, da ist dann die Klingel angeklemmt.

So, genug output für Deinen input. Jetzt musst Du Dir die Grundlagen und den Rest erstmal anlesen. 

Eine schöne belesene Nacht

Detlef


----------



## devrim (21 Juni 2011)

Köstlich wieder. Das Handbuch ist so simpel gehalten ne. Ich verwette mich darauf das er es noch nichtmal probiert hat irgendwas darin zu machen.
Aber Bäcker war schon das Stichwort.


----------



## rheumakay (21 Juni 2011)

wahnsinn was da zeppelin ausgelöst hat...
 zwischen 8:43 und 0:36 wurden 43 Antworten erstellt..das man ihm nicht helfen will, kann man nun wirklich nicht sagen 

vielleicht hat er ja ne Nachtschicht eingelegt und kommt heute mit einer KONKRETEN Anfrage
..freue mich wie es heute weiter geht


----------



## thomas_1975 (22 Juni 2011)

ist wohl erledigt

http://www.elektrikforen.de/sps-moeller-easy-und-siemens-logo/13631-programmieraufgabe-2.html


----------



## vierlagig (22 Juni 2011)

thomas_1975 schrieb:


> ist wohl erledigt
> 
> http://www.elektrikforen.de/sps-moeller-easy-und-siemens-logo/13631-programmieraufgabe-2.html



und warum klappt das hier nicht?
ihr seid doch alle nur zu arrogant oder habt einfach keine ahnung - so siehts aus!


----------



## devrim (22 Juni 2011)

herrlich hier wieder


----------



## det (22 Juni 2011)

Moin,
über mangelnde Hilfe kann er sich wohl nicht beklagen. Er können wir uns über mangelnden Lese und Lernwillen beklagen. Was hilft es, wenn er alles vorgekaut bekommt, und sein Chef irgendwann merkt das nichts von dem was er gemacht hat seine eigene Leistung war. Sprich er kann nichts.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## bike (22 Juni 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> und warum klappt das hier nicht?
> ihr seid doch alle nur zu arrogant oder habt einfach keine ahnung - so siehts aus!



Stimmt.     *ACK*

Ich hoffe sein Ausbilder liest hier mit.

So ging es mir. Ich habe einem Azubi eine Aufgabe gegeben, eine Woche später wurde hier nach der Lösung für meine Aufgabe gefragt.
Dann habe ich ihm eine Lösung geschickt und was war?
Mir wurde meine Lösung als dessen Lösung angedreht.
Mensch wo sind wir gelandet?


bike


----------



## Sockenralf (22 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Stimmt. *ACK*
> 
> Ich hoffe sein Ausbilder liest hier mit.
> 
> ...


 
*ROFL*

MfG


----------

